# Tayana 42 Offshore ?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My wife and I are looking to buy a boat for a world cruse. The two boats on the top of my list are the Valiant 40, and the Tayana 42. While the Valiant is famous as a world cruiser, I have not found much information on the Tayana 42. The wife favors the Tayana for it''s accomodations (center cockpit model). Most of the ads I see call it a blue water boat. But I am looking for some opinions from people who have real life experience in sailing one, and prefably through some stinky weather.
thanks
Lionel


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Join the Tayana eMail owners group here (on left sidebar) on sailnet. Then ask away, and perhaps even show up at a Tayana "Rendevous" as a "prospective owner" to kick a few tires etc. and speak directly to present owners (all very positively biased about their Tayanas). You can also search the ''archives'' of past Tayana eMail discussions (again - see left sidebar). Also: http://www.tognews.org/

One of the best ways to acquire a Tayana is through the Tayana Owners Group/TOG newsletter, etc. ... as you may locate a boat that is just coming up for sail/sale, etc.


----------



## mcain (Jun 13, 2003)

I have good friends who chose a Tayana 42 for their cruise. They have been cruising for a year or two now, left Florida this past winter and cruised to Trinidad. HEaded for Panama and points west. They were favorably impressed with the boat. What I saw of it looked very impressive also--built well and excellent accomodations for living aboard. And I think the general reputation is excellent. He is a very fussy sailor, by the way.
On the Valiant 40s, they started being particularly famous because of Francis Stokes and his wonderful single handed race wins some years ago (decades ago?--my how time flies). However, it went through several manufacturing iterations and many models are known for severe osmosis, so be sure to have a very good survey done.


----------

